# Remington 700 trigger discharge



## lawdogwes (Aug 11, 2003)

Has anyone had a Remington 700 fire while the safety was ON and the gun was bumped at the butt of the stock? I'm familiar with the "slam fire" while disengaging the safety. That's not what I'm interested in.

Thanks, Wes


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

lawdogwes said:


> Has anyone had a Remington 700 fire while the safety was ON and the gun was bumped at the butt of the stock?


  Wow, be careful with that bug. I wish I could help, as there's nothing worse than the uncertainty of your firearm.


----------



## keith trosen (Nov 4, 2003)

sounds like someone was playing with the adjustable trigger....take it to a gunsmith.....you may need a new trigger mech....
i adjusted the trigger on mine to lighten up from factory and had the same problem....


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Never heard of it, have owned quite a few Rem 700's and know quite a few people who shoot one. It is unarguably the finest, mass produced bolt action rifle currently produced.

I noticed you name is lawdogwes, your not a lawyer looking for information for a class action lawsuit are you?


----------



## ranesing (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey lawdogs, I do know of one. It was a pre-82 model.


----------

